# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  napokon!!!!

## ArI MaLi

Nekako je teško krenuti...  :Smile: 
Mi smo ostvarili svoju največu želju! Postali smo roditelji najlijepše curice na cijelom svijetu! I odlučila sam, napokon,  uključiti se  i napisati svoje osječaje, sve svoje proživljeno i nadam se pomoč nekome...
Kroz cijeli proces posvojenja sam posječivala Rodin forum ali nikako nisam mogla se uključiti, zbilja ne znam zašto, često mi je bilo i teško čitati sve priče ljudi koji proživljavaju sve što i mi i sada kada sam mama imam potrebu to podjeliti sa ljudima koji su tu, koji se još bore, koji su proživjeli najlijepši osjećaj - postali roditelj i sa svma koji se bave posvojenjem.
Mi smo relativno mladi krenuli u postupak posvajanja, sa 27 god, danas imamo 29..
Sve je krenuli kao i kod večine vas, dobivanjem nalaza koji nisu davali neke nade, makar smo več predpostavljali da je neki problem ipak je to utjecalo na nas, teže je to vidjeti na pismeno,potvrđeno pečatom, nego predpostavljati.. Sa umjetnim oplodnjama nismo ni pokušavali, nije nam se to činilo ispravnim, to nije bilo ono što smo htjeli. Mi smo htjeli posvojiti, tj htjeli smo da nas jedan anđeo posvoji i tako krenuli u potragu za njim. Obrada je trajala nešto duže (5 mj)... imali su nekakve izmjene u postavi tima i to naravno odgađa našu obradu, ok, napokon smo dobili zeleno svjetlo u 1 mj 2009 god, krenuli sa molbama, povremenim nazivanjem, koje nam je jako teško padalo, krenuli u školicu za posvojitelje - tamo upoznali predivne ljude, kupili sobu za nešto starije djetešce, naučeni iskustvom parova oko nas to su dječica starija od dvije god. Prihvatili da nečemo imati malu bebu, makar je san uvijek bio tu, nisam ga se odrekla. Bilo nam je najvažnije da budemo roditelji, sa vremenom smo i skinuli dobnu granicu, što smo više bili u tome to smo sve više shvačali da je svako djete posebno bez obzira na godine, spol i nacinalnost nam nikada nije bila bitna... U 6 mj 2009 smo odlučili intezivno zvati  sve centre, prvo smo zvali centre koji su nam davali nekakve informacije, ali sa vremenom smo počeli zvati sve. Samoinicijativno smo dogovarali susrete u centrima obilazili ih, u neke su nas sami pozvali, nekoliko puta smo bili u užem krugu za dječicu. Nije bilo jednostavno... Puno otresitih odgovora kod nazivanja, ne baš nekakve dobrodošlice u pojedinm centrima. Kada smo bili u užim krugovima vezali smo se za tu dječicu na temelju informacija, čak smo i neke posječivali.. to nas je sve pomalo slamalo, ali znali smo da ako posustanemo da nečemo dobiti ništa od toga... Dizali smo se, jedan drugog.. I napokon 3 mj 2010 čekamo da nam jave za braču za koju smo opet bili u užem krugu, no međutim to se nešto oteglo, a ja naučena prijašnjim iskustvom nisam cupkala na mjestu nego sam nastavila zvati centre, i tako okrenem ja broj dotičnog centra, isto onako kako sam več okrenula ono milijon brojeva, ali... ovaj put od mene traže detaljne informacije o nama, kaže (najbolja) gospođa (na svijetu) da me se sječa i da sječa mojih poziva i još kaže da če me ona i socijalna kontaktirati kroz pola sata... no međutim nazvala je za tri minute (hvala Bogu jel su se i one činile ko pol sata) i kaže ona meni : -mi smo odlučili se za vas, ako želite postati roditelji bebe stare tri tjedna!!! AJME!!!! počele su mi klecat noge! ko? mi? 
-to je bio petak i mi smo kao morali razmislit (tražili su to od nas). ma kakvo razmišljanje!! mi vam dolazimo!!! ali pošto je več bilo podne ipak smo otišli u ponedjeljak, cijeli vikend nismo znali, jel cura ili dečko, nama vrlo nebitno ali ljudi oko nas su nam budili znatiželju
- i tako u ponedjeljak smo je upoznali!!!  predivna mala ljepotica!!! čekala samo nas!!!
volimo je najviše na svijetu  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Čestitam, ArImaLi i dobrodošla na Forum! Baš me obradovala vaša priča!

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala  :Wink: 
svim čekalicama želim da ishod posvojenja završi kao naš  :Klap:

----------


## Pink-OS

čestitam,uživajte

----------


## suncokret

čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## eva71

Lijepo je vec ujutro procitati jednu lijepu pricu! Cestitam Vam  :Klap: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Lijepa priča za dobro jutro! Čestitam i dobrodošla!

----------


## valiant

ajme sreće!! aaaaaaaaa, kako ovakve priče bude nadu..
čestitam vam na vašoj djevojčici!!!

----------


## n.grace

Čestitam vam od srca i želim vam sve najbolje.  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Ajoj, preslatko :Zaljubljen: 

Veeeelika pusa maminoj i tatinoj ljepotici  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

Predivno!!! najezila sam se,i tako mi je drago da si odmah dosla sa ovom predivnom pricom i usrecila me,iako te neznam...predivnooo...predivno i predivno,drugo neman sto za reci,zelim ti svu srecu svijeta.

----------


## BOLEK

Velike čestitke , uvijek kažem, ako želiš sve je moguće

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam.. na prekrasnoj kćerkici  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, predivna je vaša priča  :Smile: !!!

----------


## dani1

Ahhh,  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:  :Bouncing:

----------


## Pinky

cestitam mama!!!!

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Dobrodošla!Čestitam! :Heart:

----------


## bijelko

tako lijepa priča..... čestitam!

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca.

----------


## ivanas

Hvala draga sto si nam se pridruzila i podjelila svoju pricu s nama, vjerujem da je mnogima ugrijala srce i dala im snage za dalje,  :Heart:

----------


## Anemona

Čestitam od srca!

----------


## Vlvl

Čestitam! Baš lijepa priča.

----------


## Gost

Upornost se isplatila , čestitke od srca !!

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala vam svima!!!

zbilja smo presretni  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sandraks

ma divno! čestitam od srca! ljubi svoju malenu princezu! nek vam  je sretno i veselo!

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala   :Very Happy: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## amaria 23

Pisi nam jos .... Molim te...Pisi nam kako se prilagodjavate,kako zivite... :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

jjoojj predivno nam je zajedno   :Klap: 
ali nije nam tako bilo u početku, trebalo je tu malo više truda. prva tri tjedna smo bile jedna drugoj mali neznanci, ali u vrlo kratkom vremenu je to došlo na svoje.
u početku je znala jako neutješno plakati i nije prestajala satima, šta god bi joj radila, ona je znala još više vikat, to su baš bili vriskovi. uh!! 
sad kad se samo sjetim.. ali sam skužila kako je najbolje da je ne diram previše, kad je primi šiza, nego sam znala biti samo uz nju i pričat joj, i to je bilo najučinkovitije, tad bi ti vriskovi trajali sve krače. 
teško je kad tako mala beba plače a ne znaš šta joj je... mislili smo da su grčevi ali sam ja shvatila da nisu.. nego jednostavno me je u nekim trenucima odbijala od sebe..
sada je potpuno druga priča, sada, ne želi biti ni sekunde bez mene, moram uvijek biti pored, još uvijek ima podsvjesni strah od odvajanja, a i meni bi teško palo odvajanje od nje, tako da smo cijelo vrijeme zajedno i prelijepo nam je  :Love: 
traži puno pažnje, svi ljudi oko nas kažu da je posebna i nevjerovatno napredna, s obzirom da ima tri i pol mjeseca, a ljudi koji nas neznaju često kažu da izgleda i reagira kao da ima šest
makar, znamo dosta parova koji su posvojili i nevjerovatko kako  ta djeca imaju nešto posebno u sebi, teško za objasnit, kad se nađu u domu punom  ljubavi, procvatu  :Heart: 

danas smo bili u maksiču i bila je super volje, pričala je, smijala se, ne voli se baš voziti u kolicima pa često u jednoj ruci nosim nju a sa drugom guram kolica  :Grin:

----------


## n.grace

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

Predivno,sva sam se raznjeznila.vidis koliko puno savjeta ima u tvojim pricama,super mi jer uvjek doznam nesto novo...Tako i u postovima drugih cura i odmah razmisljam kako bi ja reagirala...Predivno,hvala..

----------


## ella

:Heart:  :Saint:  cestitke na lijepoj i naprednoj djevojcici :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tamara3

čitajući ovo na oči su mi došle suze radosnice.

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:  
i meni često suze se pojave dok je gledam kako spava, kako slatko vuče dudu, kako se smije ... ma savršena je   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

Joj, kako lijepo  :Love:  čestitam!

----------


## cherry

predivno!
pobjegla mi suza od ganuća  :Smile: 
uživajte obje!

----------


## magda_

nekako sam izostavila cestitati ti.... od srca cestitke i zelje da budete zivi, zdravi i sretni zajedno! svaki put kad procitam ovakvu vijest, ponovo prozivim svoje najsretnije trenutke, kada smo tako dobili naseg bebacha. uzivajte! sretni ste!

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala punooo!!
velika  pusa od nas   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Cestitke od srca  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala Zorice   :Very Happy:

----------


## ArI MaLi

joooj ljudi moji to djete je tako savršeno!!! stalno priča, pjeva, veseli se, zna se tako jako smijat na glas, vrlo je odlučna i jako dobro zna što želi i nema toga da  je može se odvratit od njezinog nauma
još uvijek vodimo rat sa spavanjem, dosta teško zaspi, jednostavno kao da ne želi nešto propustiti... 
konstantno je na rukama, uh sva sreča na slingu!!! 

nevjerovatno kakvu sreču čovijek osjeti kao roditelj, i još jednom ponavljam da svim čekalicama želim što prije da nađu svoju srečicu!! ona je tu blizu.. vrlo blizu... svaka sekunda, svaki sat, svaki dan vašeg strpljenja če biti nagrađen

pusa od najsretnije mame i bebe Franke

----------


## valiant

Ajme draga, ako ti je to tvoja cura u avataru - preprepresavršena jeeee!
Uživaj u svojoj djevojčici, ovo je tek početak zajedničke sreće..

----------


## anitak

čestitam vam od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!pusa malenoj Franki!!!

----------


## Val

ajme, predivno!  :Heart:

----------


## šniki

PREDIVNO!!!!!! iskrene čestitke!!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amaria 23

Tako mi je drago da ste sretni i zadovoljni svi troje,ako je to ona na avataru,onda je stvarno savrsenstvo malo...Prekrasna je curica!!! Preslatka,ma necu je hvaliti da mi se ne umisli.  :Smile:  Lijep pozdrav i cestitke jos jednom...

----------


## ArI MaLi

je, to je naša curka!! i zbilja je savršena
to je kao neka luda zaljubljenost, jednostavno nema mane  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Draga naravno da nemaju mane mali andeli, oni dodu a ovaj svijet potpuno savrseni i cisti, na nama je da ih sto manje kvarimo, a sto vise ucimo od njih kako treba zivjeti i veseliti se. Pusetina veeelika curki, nadam se da se vidimo do kraja ljeta  :Smile: ))

----------


## nebojic

čestitamo,jednostavno predivno,za ne povjerovati,i  još tako malu bebicu,mogu zamisliti koliko ste sretni,nek vam je sa srećom!!!

----------


## eva71

Sve najbolje

----------


## miniminia

Prekrasno!! Uživajte u svakom zajedničkom trenutku

----------


## jelenkić

:Zaljubljen:  Predivno!

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Draga naravno da nemaju mane mali andeli, oni dodu a ovaj svijet potpuno savrseni i cisti, na nama je da ih sto manje kvarimo, a sto vise ucimo od njih kako treba zivjeti i veseliti se. Pusetina veeelika curki, nadam se da se vidimo do kraja ljeta ))


 :Very Happy: 
sve je sigurnije da čemo malo mi u vaše krajeve  :Klap:  i baš se veselim našem ponovnom druženju, mogu ti reć da jedva čekam  :Klap:

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala vam svima  :Smile:

----------


## andiko

I ja sam zasuzila... Želim vam svu sreću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mingola

cestitam i zelim vam puno puno srece

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala andiko i mingola   :Bye:

----------


## iirraarraa

> joooj* ljudi moji to djete* je tako savršeno!!! stalno priča, pjeva, veseli se, zna se tako jako smijat na glas, vrlo je odlučna i jako dobro zna što želi i nema toga da  je može se odvratit od njezinog nauma
> još uvijek vodimo rat sa spavanjem, dosta teško zaspi, jednostavno kao da ne želi nešto propustiti... 
> konstantno je na rukama, uh sva sreča na slingu!!! 
> 
> nevjerovatno kakvu sreču čovijek osjeti kao roditelj, i još jednom ponavljam da svim čekalicama želim što prije da nađu svoju srečicu!! ona je tu blizu.. vrlo blizu... svaka sekunda, svaki sat, svaki dan vašeg strpljenja če biti nagrađen
> 
> pusa od najsretnije mame i bebe Franke


ovo je tako lijepo za pročitati....
čestitam Vam od srca na želji, na volji, na sposobnosti, na ljubavi koju pružate maloj Franki....
čestitam Vam što se postali roditelji

----------


## maya3

prekrasna priča.... sretno!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala ira !!!
 :Heart: 
hvala maya!!

-prošla sam vašim postovima.. i povezala nas je želja za novom dimenzijom ljubavi.. želja da nas neko zove mama.. i uspjele smo i uspjet čemo!!!
želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Predivno i čestitam

----------


## Mimah

:Heart:

----------


## mamaShe

Iskrene čestitke. Radujem se zbog vas, i da je jedna bebica pronašla svoj dom.
Uh, bar da se svoj nezbrinutoj djeci to desi!

----------


## lore

prekrasna priča  :Heart:  sve najljepse zelje super roditeljima i super bebi  :Love:

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala curke   :Heart:

----------


## Glossy

Prekrasna priča koja daje nadu svima ostalima :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam od srca i sretno! :Smile:

----------


## Amandica

Zaista prekrasna i dirljiva priča! Od srca vam čestitam <3

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala vam!!!  :Very Happy: 
evo mi smo na moru malo se brčkamo i beba je presretna, obožava vodu (kao i najvjerovatnije sve bebe) u zadnjih par dana počela je jako protestirat, ako joj nešto ne odgovara počne jako vikat.. to je strašno  :Smile:  dok viče izgleda smješno ali bome kad počne protestirati u tri ujutro i nije baš, sujedi nas više ni ne pozdravljaju  :Smile: 
preslatka je i sve nas iskorištava, zada nam posla bez imalo grižnje savjesti
često se sjetim kako sam prošlo ljeto sanjala da čemo sa svojim djetetom na more, kako će to izgledati... živjela sam u mašti.. a sada je to postalo predivna stvarnost, ne mogu vam opisati kako se osječam

pusa svima i veliki slani pozdrav

----------


## valiant

> često se sjetim kako sam prošlo ljeto sanjala da čemo sa svojim djetetom na more, kako će to izgledati... živjela sam u mašti.. a sada je to postalo predivna stvarnost, ne mogu vam opisati kako se osječam
> 
> pusa svima i veliki slani pozdrav


pogodila si snove vjerovatno svih čekalica ovdje.. i ja razmišljam o tome kako ćemo na more skupa, ma zamišljem kako ćemo i na Jarun i Bundek i ...za sad su to snovi. lijepi, prekrasni, ali čine se tako daleko. a onda pročitam tvoje postove i opet, mogli bi biti tako blizu. možda i hoće. ljubi patkicu, uživajte zajedno i hvala ti što si se javila i s mora. svaka priča, svaki nastavak daje snagu i vjeru da će san jednom postati java..  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

> pogodila si snove vjerovatno svih čekalica ovdje.. i ja razmišljam o tome kako ćemo na more skupa, ma zamišljem kako ćemo i na Jarun i Bundek i ...za sad su to snovi. lijepi, prekrasni, ali čine se tako daleko. a onda pročitam tvoje postove i opet, mogli bi biti tako blizu. možda i hoće. ljubi patkicu, uživajte zajedno i hvala ti što si se javila i s mora. svaka priča, svaki nastavak daje snagu i vjeru da će san jednom postati java..


ubrzo ču ja čitati tvoju prićicu, o vama i vašem anđelu, a onda če sve ovo iščekivanje, ovaj trud biti tako daleko, prisječat češ ga se samo još dok češ prelistavat stare postove i dok češ prepričavat vaš put 
evo još malo, pa čemo izmjenjivati iskustva u odgoju svojih bebača

pusa velika i budi hrabra i odlučna i naravno, sanjaj

----------


## valiant

> ubrzo ču ja čitati tvoju prićicu, o vama i vašem anđelu,


nadam se da će bit tako..  :Zaljubljen: 
btw, novi avatar ti je još medeniji, ako je to uopće moguće.. :Heart:  :Saint:  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo prošlo je pola godine od kada  je D tata a ja mama  :Smile:  prekrasno razdoblje našeg života!!!
nevjerovatno, da sam se ujutro probudila sa istim osjećajem u srcu... ajme!! samo kad se sjetim tog predivnog dana, kada smo došli doma!! svi zajedno!! imali smo pravi doček, kuča okićena balonima, mame, tate - dede, bake, tete, prijatelji, susjedi.. svi su nas dočekali.. ušli smo u dvorište a oni svi oko nas očiju punih suza, presretni!!!

ljubav moja nam se uvukla pod kožu i svi je neizmjerno volimo!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Uživaj draga i dalje, vrijeme tako brzo leti. Baš sam ovih dana pregledavala slikice, i u par mjeseci je moj dečko od onako bebastog lica izrastao 8 cm i postao već pravi mali dečko.  Treba uživati svaku sekundu i zaboravit na gluposti, nikad neće bit ovako slatki i mali.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Avatar :Heart: ! Preslatka je!

----------


## Charlie

Ari MaLi ovo je prelijepa priča i iz svakog tvog posta zrači toliko ljubavi da je to nešto pre predivno. Uživajte s malom srećicom!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart: 
hvala curke
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Shanti

Prekrasna curica presretne mame  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:

----------


## Pinky

ari  :Heart: 
preslatka je!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Gost

Prekrasno , čestitke !!!!

----------


## sati

Draga Ari Mali,

priča je prekrasna, upornost se isplati, postati roditeljem prekrasne male curice.

Molila bi te malu pomoć. U postupku smo 7,5 mjeseci, zadnja 4 mjeseca intenzivno zovem centre, do sada smo bili u jednom centru na upoznavanju, u drugi sam se najavila iza NG. To su bili centri koji su predložili da ih posjetimo.

Živimo u sjeverozapadnoj hrvatskoj, tako da bi ja željela posjetiti centre barem na tom području, odnosno kad ću ići na put u ostatku hrvatske.

Na koji način ste se najavili u centre za posjetu? 

Unaprijed hvala.

 :Wink:

----------


## ArI MaLi

draga Sati   :Kiss: 
pa u pravilu smo bili uporni da dogovorimo neki termin u centru, jel je ipak rizično ići ako nije dogovoreno neko vrijeme. ako te odbiju, onda kroz neko vrijeme opet nazoveš i zamoliš ih da vas prime da se predstavite , a ako opet odbiju, onda ih pustite neko duže vrijeme, pa ih opet zamolite... neki centri jednostavno ne žele i treba i to uzeti u obzir i jednostavno ne forsirati..
sretno mili i želim vam da brzo dođete do svog anđela  :Heart: 
ako imaš još pitanja slobodno pitaj

----------


## sati

Deaga Ari Mali  :Smile: 

hvala na savjetima, pokušati ću se ih držati.

Jako sam uporna osoba, tako da ako me odbiju prvi i drugi put, nazvat ću i treći  :Wink: , a možda samo da me se riješe će popustiti.

Početna odbijanja prilikom zvanja su me slamala, međutim oguglaš. Sad kad je netko u centru grub ili bezobrazan ja nabacim smješak i još sam ljubaznija.

Ako se sjetim još čega, javim se.

Uživajte  :Wink:

----------


## Minda

Prekrasna priča  :Very Happy:  Želim maloj djevojčici ali i vama dvoma puno ljubavi, razumijevanja i sreće  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Deaga Ari Mali 
> 
> hvala na savjetima, pokušati ću se ih držati.
> 
> Jako sam uporna osoba, tako da ako me odbiju prvi i drugi put, nazvat ću i treći , a možda samo da me se riješe će popustiti.
> 
> 
> 
> Početna odbijanja prilikom zvanja su me slamala, međutim oguglaš. Sad kad je netko u centru grub ili bezobrazan ja nabacim smješak i još sam ljubaznija.
> ...


da to sa smješkom je postala i moja taktika, s vremenom, i zbilja pali!! i tebi je lakše a i osoba sa druge strane se nekako smekša, a u ostalom sa druge strane su ipak samo ljudi od krvi i mesa, sa svojim lošim i boljim danima, a neki su jednostavno takvi ali kad ih uistinu trebate pokažu se dobrima  :Smile: 

pusa i izdžite!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Prekrasna priča  Želim maloj djevojčici ali i vama dvoma puno ljubavi, razumijevanja i sreće


hvala Minda  :Kiss:

----------


## sati

> da to sa smješkom je postala i moja taktika, s vremenom, i zbilja pali!! i tebi je lakše a i osoba sa druge strane se nekako smekša, a u ostalom sa druge strane su ipak samo ljudi od krvi i mesa, sa svojim lošim i boljim danima, a neki su jednostavno takvi ali kad ih uistinu trebate pokažu se dobrima 
> 
> pusa i izdžite!!!


podrška puno znači, pogotovo od nekoga tko je to i sam prošao :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sonči

ArI MaLi čestitam na predivnoj curici. I mi smo konačno nakon četiri predugih godina posvojili lijepu curicu i sad uživamo u svakom trenutku. svima koji još nisu do toga došli budite uporni i zivkajte stalno centre budite dosadni isplatit će vam se. i naravno probajte dogovorit susrete sa centrom jer tako vas mogu bolje upoznati nego samo preko telefona.

----------


## rozalija

Ari draga moja, vaša priča je prekrasna a mala princeza je savršena, preslatkaaaaaaaaaa je. Puno pusica vam šaljem i uživajte sa svojom malom mrvicom. 
I  i smo prolazili kroz postupak posvojenja i nadali se maloj mrvici ali nismo uspijeli. Ove godine smo dobili svoju malu princezu ali od postupka posvajanja nismo odustali idalje to želimo.

----------


## Ripcord

ArI Mali, malo sam zasuzila čitajući sad tvoju priču. Želim puno zdravlja i ljubavi tvojoj maloj obitelji i puno sreće svima koji se bore s administracijom i zakonima, pokušavajući usrećiti jedno dijete isto kao i ti i tvoj mm  :Smile:

----------


## sati

> ArI MaLi čestitam na predivnoj curici. I mi smo konačno nakon četiri predugih godina posvojili lijepu curicu i sad uživamo u svakom trenutku. svima koji još nisu do toga došli budite uporni i zivkajte stalno centre budite dosadni isplatit će vam se. i naravno probajte dogovorit susrete sa centrom jer tako vas mogu bolje upoznati nego samo preko telefona.


Sonči,

čestitam na curici, samo uživajte, upornost se isplatila. 
Držat ću se vaših savjeta i nadam se da će roda ubrzo i u našu kuću donijeti malu curicu   :Saint:  :Klap:  :Saint:

----------


## sonči

> Sonči,
> 
> čestitam na curici, samo uživajte, upornost se isplatila. 
> Držat ću se vaših savjeta i nadam se da će roda ubrzo i u našu kuću donijeti malu curicu


Hoće i to nadam se brzo. Budi uporna i nedaj da te obeshrabre negativni odgovori.

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo drage moje da se i tu obratim ako netko ima da mi pomogne!

uglavno nama je super zajedno, uživamo i beba super napreduje.. uglavnom kao što sam već rekla živim svoj san  :Heart: 

no međutim, sada kada bi se trebala vratit radit podnijela sam zahtjev za neplaćeni roditeljsko dopust do treće godine djetetovog života, moj poslodavac mi je to odbio i sad ne znam što dalje.. zbilja želim biti sa svojom djevojćicom doma (tako smo mm i ja odlučili), ne znam kako da to ostvarim.. zar je zbilja jedini način da dam otkaz?!?!

a ne mogu vam reći kako sam se iznenadila jel sam naišla na takve komentare i osuđivanja.. malo sam ostala iznenađena.. zar je zbilja čudno što želim biti sa djetetom doma?!?!  :Sad:

----------


## Adrijana

Ari Mali, poslodavac ti koliko ja znam ne može odbiti mirovanje radnog odnosa do treće godine djetetova života. To je tvoje pravo:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2041

Jedino ako nije drugačije kad je u pitanju posvojenje  :Unsure: .

Daj se malo bolje raspitaj. Ja sam bez problema bila doma do Larinog trećeg rođendan  :Smile: .

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Ari Mali, poslodavac ti koliko ja znam ne može odbiti mirovanje radnog odnosa do treće godine djetetova života. To je tvoje pravo:
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2041
> 
> Jedino ako nije drugačije kad je u pitanju posvojenje .
> 
> Daj se malo bolje raspitaj. Ja sam bez problema bila doma do Larinog trećeg rođendan .


 :Smile: 
nema veze posvojenje, jel posvojiteljski je prvih 6 mj a dalje je isto roditeljski
da.. ja znam koja su moja prava ali ne znam što sad kad je on to odbio  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Draga Ari,

Pa što ako je odbio?
Ti odi na zdravstveno i podnesi zahtjev, on će te morati odjaviti i ponovo primiti na posao kada tvoja mala slatkica napuni tri godine.
Ukoliko to ne napravi, natovarit će si nevolje na vrat i naštetiti samo sebi - tebi ne može ništa.
Naravno, moći će ti dati otkaz kada prođe 15 dana od kad se vratiš na posao, ali možda i neće. Proći će puno vremena, promijene se i kadrovi i stavovi.

Inače, MM ide na neplaćeno bar do devetog mjeseca ove godine (O. će napuniti godinu i pol), a ako budemo mogli izdržati financijski - i dulje. On radi u javnom poduzeću i njima je to ok, dokle god ne moraju sami plaćat, ali naša se okolina stalno iščuđava da nismo normalni i šta fali djeci u jaslicama. To me toliko živcira da sam počela lagati da radi doma u fušu - samo da otkače i puste nas na miru.

----------


## sati

> Draga Ari,
> 
> Pa što ako je odbio?
> Ti odi na zdravstveno i podnesi zahtjev, on će te morati odjaviti i ponovo primiti na posao kada tvoja mala slatkica napuni tri godine.
> Ukoliko to ne napravi, natovarit će si nevolje na vrat i naštetiti samo sebi - tebi ne može ništa.
> Naravno, moći će ti dati otkaz kada prođe 15 dana od kad se vratiš na posao, ali možda i neće. Proći će puno vremena, promijene se i kadrovi i stavovi.




Draga Mali Ari,

moja susjeda je ostala sa kćerkicom na neplaćenom dopustu, mislima da do druge godine starosti i poslije se najnormalnije vratila u firmu raditi.

Ne znam kod kakvog poslodavca radiš i koju vrstu ugovora imaš,

ali današnji stav poslodavaca i problem na koji se izvlače je "globalna" kriza na čiji konto oni obavljaju prljave poslove. Tu ti nema velike razlike između privatnika, državne službe ili firme nekog tajkuna - svi oni na van naglašavaju socijalno, ali u stvarnosti često imaju skroz drukčije odluke. 

Ako želiš ostati doma sa princezicom do treće godine Mater Studiorum ti je dala dobar savjet, tri godine je dug period kroz koji će se vjerojatno promjeniti vlast, a možda i strukture u tvojoj firmi. 
Pročitaj zakone.
Ne daj se zastrašiti od šefa, pokaži mu da misliš ozbiljno, ako će i htjeti pribjeći onom najgorem - otkazu, pozovi novinare, ispričaj svoju priču jer na sam spomen novinara neovisno o vrsti poslodavca sve se zaglađuje. Žalosno, ali istinito. 

Ako se i raziđeš s današnjim poslodavcem, imaš vremena tražiti novi posao, nije vam bilo suđeno.

Nedaj se, javi kako je prošlo  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala vam  :Love:  

ali sam ipak tužna na ovu našu državu  :Crying or Very sad:  

*Mater* baš super za tm  :Klap: .. tako smo i mi planirali i isto vidjeti kako bi sa financijama.. ali eto planovi će malo se promjenit  :Sad: 

*sati*  :Heart:

----------


## Adrijana

Vidi ovdje:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/49325-N...o-3-g.-pitanja

Ne može ti poslodavac odbiti. Nadam se da ćeš uspjeti to riješiti u svoju korist  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Love:  hvala.. 
ostavila sam i tamo post.. pa možda se netko javi..

----------


## amaria 23

armali nadam se da ces rjesiti,i da ces ostati sa svojom prekrasnom curicom kod kuce...i uzivati u trenucima sa njom...kisss

----------


## ArI MaLi

*amaria*  :Love: 

evo da vam javim!!! sve je napokon završilo i ja sam doma sa svojom curkom!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Isabel

:Heart:  Rasplakala si me svojom predivnom pričom i happy "endom"... Curica je zbilja predivna, i drago mi je da je našla divne roditelje i dom pun ljubavi!

----------


## Nikolina_S

I meni suze krenule na oči od sreće. Ajme koja prekrasna priča i koji prekrasan završetak i što je nalijepše stvarnost je, a ne san. Čestitam i tebi i tvome mužu na upornosti i trudu. Svaka vam čast što ste uspjeli. Kada bi barem zakon u HR bio drugačiji i bilo puno više ovakvih priča. Još jednom čestitke od srca i curica je stvarno pre pre pre slatka  :Smile:

----------


## eva71

Super da si uspjela za prodiljski. Ja isto mislim da je dobro kad klinac moze barem do dve godine biti doma, to je, po mom misljenju, privilegija i za klinca i za mamu. Uzivajte.

----------


## Gost

Drago mi je da si uspjela , upijaj sve trenutke sa njom , tako brzo rastu  vjeruj mi .Naš P kada je došao kod nas imao je 5 godina , a sada ga gledam dok zaspi i pitam se :pa čovječe kad je toliko narastao pun ga je krevet ....zavidim vam  :Wink:

----------


## sati

> evo da vam javim!!! sve je napokon završilo i ja sam doma sa svojom curkom!!!


Čestitam, bila sam sigurna i vjerovala u vaš uspjeh. 
Kad nešto jako želiš, a dovoljno si uporan, to se i ostvari  :Klap: 
Uživaj doma sa svojom curkom, a sad dolazi ljepše vrijeme pa možete biti više vani na zraku  :Very Happy: 

 :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala vam drage moje  :Heart: 

zbilja ne želim ni sekunde propustiti.. želim biti uz nju kad se smije, kad plaće, kad papa, kad spava, kad je ljuta.. svaki dan je s njom nevjerovatno zanimljiviji i svaki dan naučim od nje nešto novo.. nedavno smo proslavili prvi rođendan i baš na ročkas je napravila svoje prve korake, a jučer se baš skroz oslobodila i hoda.. brblja na njoj jedinstven način, ne baš previše.. izabere si par rijeći i samo njih spominje..  noći su nam još mali problem, budi se i traži mlijekeco, to zna biti i po tri bočice na noć.. a  ja sam u biti sretna da ga pije, pa makar i po noći

neizmjerno sam zahvalana i situaciji i ljudima koji su mi omogučili da mogu uživati u njoj i sudjelovati u njezinom odrastanju onako kako sam željela

hvala i vama što ste me podržavale i na vašoj pozitivnoj energiji  :Kiss:

----------


## Aradija

Divno, uzivajte!  :Smile:

----------


## lino_lada

Pozdrav svim curama! Pratim vas već dugo vremena i zahvalna sam za svaku informaciju i savjet koji sam ovdje pronašla. I sama sam u postupku posvojenja, čekam i nadam se...
ArI MaLi, kao prvo, čestitam i želim svaku sreću tvojoj obitelji!  :Smile: 
Javila sam se prvim postom baš na ovu temu jer imam nejasnoća.. :Smile:  Naime, dobila si svoju ljubav staru svega tri tjedna. Koliko sam ja upućena, zakonski rok nakon kojeg majka potpisuje pristanak je 6 tjedana, nakon toga, mjesec dana treba proći do pravomoćnosti. Jesi li je prvo udomila ili što? Sve u svemu, blaaaago tebi :D, uživajte!

----------


## Snekica

> dobila si svoju ljubav staru svega tri tjedna. Koliko sam ja upućena, zakonski rok nakon kojeg majka potpisuje pristanak je 6 tjedana, nakon toga, mjesec dana treba proći do pravomoćnosti. Jesi li je prvo udomila ili što? Sve u svemu, blaaaago tebi :D, uživajte!


Isto me zanima kako ide sa tako malim bebama? Preksutra nosim zahtjev u CZSS, pa da budem upućena, a ne da me vozaju  :Smile:  I mi bi čim manju bebicu (veći šok za nas, ali manji za nju) pa da znam s čime se boriti. Hvala!
Mama, vidi se da si sretna do neba pa i preko  :Kiss:

----------


## BOLEK

Pozdrav svima, imala sam istu situaciju kao i ArI-MaLi, mogu samo reći da dok sve zakonske regulative ne prođu vi ste udomiteljska obitelj, a kada bude pravomoćno ,a to je otprilike do djetetovog 3. mjeseca, onda tek službeno posvajate dijete, ali sve tako brzo prođe.  :Saint:

----------


## Snekica

Bolek, sviđa mi se jako tvoj potpis  :Smile:  i hvala na brzom odgovoru! Pristajemo na sve samo da čim prije nekog anđelčića donesemo pod okrilje svog doma  :Saint:

----------


## ArI MaLi

ej drage moje!!
evo ovak  :Smile:  
mi nismo bili udomitelji, mi smo odmah posvojili... papiri su svi bili rješeni prije poroda (ne mogu ovako javno napisati razlog) a i mi smo se odrekli svih mogučih žalbi tako da su papiri svi bili rješeni u roku 7 dana. 
ovo je bila posebna situacija a i centar je nevjerovatno, sve napravio da mi ćim prije svoju srečicu vodimo doma
dok ovo pišem, sve mi se čini kao san i kao da smo imali neku debelu vezu.. ali vjerujte sve se to dogodilo  velikim čudom, samo našom upornošču, ali i realno prihvačanjem stanja djece koja su za posvojenje... 
morate se rješiti svih predrasuda i u posvojenje uči samo srcem

 :Heart: 

svima vam želim sreću i ako trebate odgovore, tu sam!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## ivanas

*Senekica napisa* 


> I mi bi čim manju bebicu (veći šok za nas, ali manji za nju) pa da znam s čime se boriti.


Ovo da je manji šok za bebu što je manja iz mog iskustva a i iskustava drugih posvojitelja koje poznam ne mora biti istina. 
Male bebe su mali ljudi čim dođu na svijet, a puno toga primaju i kuže dok su još u trbuhu, ima hrpa istraživanja na tu temu.(AriMali je dobila jako malu bebu pa može isto ovo potvrditi) Puno toga je u igri, okolnosti začeća, rođenja, gdje i kod koga je bilo dijete prije posvojenja, a ogromnu ulogu ima i osobnost djeteta. Neka djeca su prijemčljivija za sve što im se događa, druga su otpornija (ne znam kako točno prevesti pojam iz strane literature, resilent children, možda žilava). Čak se negdje spominju koji su periodi najproblematičniji za seljenje djece, ne sjećam se točno od koliko do koliko mjeseci. Po meni je također i ključna spremnost roditelja-posvojitelja da otpuste svoju zamišljenu sliku idealnog djeteta i prihvate ovo pred sobom. Djeca osjećaju i naše najskrivenije misli i emocije. 

Većina posvojitelja želi male bebe, u centrima su mi rekli da je u 90% molbi dobna granica 3 godine, a ima i dosta molbi gdje je ta granica godina dana. Malih beba je malo i mnogi na kraju ne uspiju posvojiti ako ostanu pri svojoj želji za malom bebom. Također, čak i ako se radi o malim bebama, mnogi kad dobiju napokon poziv i čuju činjenice o biološkim roditeljima djeteta i njihovom psihofizičkom i socijalnom statusu prepadnu i kažu ne, mi nebi, mi bi malu zdravu bebu iz "normalne" obitelji.(Kao da djeca iz funkcionslnih, običnih obitelji uopće i idu na posvajanje) Ovo pišem samo da mnogi koji čekaju razmisle o svojim željama i mogućnostima, da se ne iznenade jer vas u matičnom centru često ne upute. 
Mi smo postali roditelji dvoje male djece upravo iz ovih razloga, jer smo se unaprijed dogovorili da ćemo na svaki poziv doći na razgovor u centar i iskoristiti priliku za upoznavanje s timom, čak i ako uopće nismo sigurni da li je to ono što želimo, da ćemo svakom dijetetu dati priliku pa bilo ono starije ili s nekim teškoćama,(to malo biće zaslužuje barem toliko, da sjednemo u auto i čujemo sve o njemu) da ćemo tek nakon razgovora i kad čujemo sve činjenice odlučiti da li smo spremni ići dalje. Kad su nas zvali na razgovor za našeg sina upravo činjenica da se pri prvom pozivu nismo niti jedno smeli i nećkali kad su nam rekli neke činjenice je bila jedna od presudnih stvari zašto su izabrali nas. Slično je bilo i kad su nas zvali za kćer. 
Ono što me najviše šokira, je to što mnogi potencijalni posvojitelji na telefonski poziv odmah kažu ne bez i da su sebi dali priliku da se upoznaju s timom u centru, ako ne za to dijete, možda će se sviditi timu pa će ih imati u vidu za ubuduće. Upravo to se desilo u oba naša posvojenja, pošto smo bili friški dali su prednost nekim posvojiteljima koji duže čekaju i ti su ih telefonski odbili, pa smo mi bili tek rezerva, joker s klupe.

----------


## Snekica

Ivanas, hval ti! Možda sam se krivo izrazila, mislila sam možda im je manji šok nego kad već počnu naveliko kužiti sve oko sebe. A i da budu čim manje po Centrima. Možda će ipak, kad bolje razmislim, biti "lakše" djetetu koje je neko vrijeme u Domu i jedva čeka da se makne od tamo. I ako nas pozovu zbog starijeg djeteta, ne mislim odbaciti, dapače. Jooooj, neznam, imam 100 misli, 100 pitanja, 100 svojih odgovora u glavi, pa mi izvrsno dođu "vaša vraćanja na zemlju" i da me netko još bolje uputi u sam postupak. Ja čitam sve one stranice na netu, ali sve su na engl. pa dok polovim šta je pisac htio reći, izgubim se...i prođe me volja...
Ako može, molim vas koji iskusni savjet na pp, da ne okupiram ovaj pdf koji je ipak vezan za Ari Mali i njeno zlato! Hvala!
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Uvijek je na početku brd pitanja i nedoumica, s vremenom se puno toga posloži i u glavi i u srcu.

----------


## lino_lada

> mi nismo bili udomitelji, mi smo odmah posvojili... papiri su svi bili rješeni prije poroda (ne mogu ovako javno napisati razlog) a i mi smo se odrekli svih mogučih žalbi tako da su papiri svi bili rješeni u roku 7 dana.


Zaista posebna situacija...onda centru svaka čast na ažurnosti. kad bi ih barem više takvih bilo... :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo mene, malo da vam pišem.. mi smo uglavnom super, curka je po malo hipersenzibilna, vrlo slična meni  :Grin:  obadvije vodenjakuše (rekao bi mm ) sada smo u fazi "ne", pokušala sam bez ne i preusmjeravanja pažnje na nešto drugo ali jednostavno nema nikakvog to učinka, pa sam se ipak odlučila na "ne". pomalo se mučimo i sa nepoznatim ljudima, vrlo je negativno raspoložena prema nepoznatim osobama, pogotovo muškim. ne dopušta ljudima da joj se obrate, odmah u plać i onda to traje i traje... nsam baš ja nešto zabrinuta, ali vidim  da dječica naših prijatelja dobi kao Franka nisu takva, pa eto zanma me vaša mišljenja i iskustva...

predivno je i preslatko djete jako znatiželjno i nestašno, svijet istražuje svojim predivnim crnim okama i zbilja ne prođe dan da se ne zahvalim Bogu što smo nagrađeni ovakvom srećom

----------


## rima11

Pročitala sam tvoju priču jer sam i ja čekalica!
Volim ovakve priče sa sretnim završetkom!
A što se tiče hipersenzibilnosti............vjerujem da će ti odgovoriti osobe s iskustvom.....ja na žalost na tom pitanju nemam iskustva!

----------


## gogica73

O slatkica mala i moja Emilica je imala tu fazu od 6og do 9og mjeseca starosti. Bukvalno nismo isli nikuda, prijatelji su dolazili k nama u posjetu i nisu ostajali duze od pola sata. Posebno su je uznemilrivali duboki muski glasovi. 
Kada je bila 10mj. stara putovale smo u HR da je upoznaju nasi roditelji i familija. U putu je bila predobra, tranziciju podnjela bolje od mene. Ritam joj se nije promjenio, spavanje, papanje sve ostalo isto iako je sest sati razlika.
Novi ljudi, nova mjesta su joj bila jako zanimljiva i odlicno je reagovala. Svi su se pitali dali ona ikada place, a ja, ja se nisam mogla nadiviti mojoj lutkici kako je samo vesela i slatka okruzena ljudima koji su je tako dugo cekali.
Ljubac tvojoj slatkici, ljubi je, mazi je i prati samo njen ritam.Mislim da je to samo faza kroz koje prolaze nase dusice.

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala rima! uskoro češ nam se i ti uključit sa pitanjima i odgovorima vezanima za te male slatkiše!! samo budi uporna i vjeruj to je jedini način  :Kiss: 

gogica ; eh i mi smo imali tu fazu u istom tom periodu, ali ne znam što joj je sad!! nadam se da će uskoro sve doći na svoje  :Smile:  bravo za slatkicu Emiliju!!! svaka čast!! ne znam kako bi se ja usudila na tako daleki put!!! bravo!! mi za sada možemo samo sanjati o putovanjima i druženju.. ajde danas su nam bili frendovi koji nam često dolaze i imaju dječicu iste dobi kao Franka i ćak je to ok prošlo, samo joj se nitko od muških nije smio obračati  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo dragi, kod nas sreća na forumu dolazi u paketu sa 3  :Smile:  i mi smo dobili seku, napokon nam je došla doma i uživamo u svakom danu  :Very Happy: 
jedna mala mrvica, dvije godine, prekrasna i vrlo oprezna  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

cestitam!

----------


## ema33

neka vam je sretno da uzivate i ljubite se i mazite sa svojim curama do besvijeti jer ste to zasluzili bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

Predivno! Čestitam čitavoj obitelji!!! Neka vam život uvijek bude ovako sretan i ispunjen kao ovih dana!  :Very Happy:

----------


## čokolada

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitam mami, tati i F na sekici...nadam se da ces nam s vremenom jos pisati, veselilo bi me to!

----------


## ivanas

:Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## Aradija

Divno. Čestitam!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Rebbeca

Čestitke, uživajte :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala svima  :Heart: 

kod nas traje medeni mjesec, sve je savršeno.. ona je djete za poželjet, ali znam da to nije prava ona i jedva čekam kada će počet se otvarat i puštat emocije.. za sad kroz dan nam je vrlo llijepo, ona je vesela i razigrana, jedino ako koji sat ostanemo same onda nastaje tuga... sjedne u kut i trlja okice pune suza i to tako tužno izgleda, pokušam je utješit ali sam shvatila da je ipak najbolje spomenuti ime dječice sa kojima je bila u domu i tada kad pričam o njima ona se razveseli i voli slušati ... ja izmišljam priće (jel ne poznam toliko dobro dječicu) i samo ubacim imena i ona plješće i veseli se i tuga prođe.. npr. Maja je skočila sa tobogana, hop!! ili Toma je sve pojeo, i za sad to prolazi, mislim da će s vremenom imati sve manje potrebe za tim prićama.. 

ne voli baš ići spavati, i kupanje nam nikako neide.. pokušali smo i sa sekicom u kadi kao pomoć i bez nje i sa igračkama, ali za sada pruža veliki otpor.. dolazi ljeto i puno vode u lavorčić da se brčka i nadam se da ćemo uspjet

----------


## bubekica

cestitam!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimi81

Čestitke na još jednom članu obitelji!

----------


## anabela1

cestitam!

----------


## Anemona

Čestitam!

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca, predivno.!

----------


## butterfly_

...Čestitke...
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

ArI MaLi čestitke!!!! Prekrasna priča... Tebi i ljepotici i tati puno zdravlja i sreće!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Čestitam!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam!

----------


## prpa

ArI MaLi čestitke!!!!  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ari, ovo je tako prekrasno! Cestitke na obje kcerkice!

----------


## sonči

Čestitam Vam od srca....sve će doći na svoje mjesto samo treba vremena ,strpljenja i puno ljubavi!
Uživajte!
Ljubi curke! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala svima  :Zaljubljen: 
evo već promjena od prošli put kako sam pisala, skoro pa se skroz opustila, danas mi je ušla u perilicu  :Laughing:  u sekundi, 
nisam očekivala to od nje  :Razz: , smije se, počela je prićati, uživa na suncu, voli muziku.. i tko je god upozna kaže da će biti balerina  :Grin:

----------


## žužy

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam! 
predivno, predivno... uživajte.  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

ajmne draga predivno!!
čestitam vam!!!

----------


## Jadranka

:Heart:  predivno

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Prekrasna vijest, divan novi avatar!  :Zaljubljen:  Mama i tata, čestitam!  :Heart:  Sve najbolje cijeloj obitelji!  :Heart:

----------


## sandraks

čestitamo! bravo za vas, za upornost i otvorena srca! uživajte!

----------


## rozalija

Koji prekrasan novi avatar draga moja, rastopila sam se od tvojih ljepotica. Predivne su!!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala drage  :Heart: 
mi smo još na "medenom mjesecu" curica  je super, seka je voli, često se maze i ljube, tu i tamo gurkaju i ljute  :Smile:  
mrva je toliko željna dodira, večeras dok sam je mazila po golim nogicama ona je sva drhtala i poslije me cijelu izljubila... prekrasna je..

----------


## Majuška

:Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo da se javim da nam je zbilja predivno, uživamo, mrva je u tretmanu defektologa, logopeda i super napreduje.. cure rastu i vole se.. eto još ćekamo da prođe medeni mjesec  :Smile: )

----------


## enchi

Prekrasno je čitati vašu priču! Neka vam je tako lijepo i dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

:Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Tek sam sad pročitala vašu priču (ne znam kak sam to mogla preskočit?!) i stvarno prekrasno i želim vam još puno sretnih trenutaka  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala vam  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Nešto najljepše u zivotu je imati sestru! Mnogo sreće u zivotu vam zelim.

----------


## ana-blizanci

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Farfallina

Dobra vecer svima,
Nova sam na forumu i pratim Vase price vec neko vrijeme, ali moram priznati da nisam imala hrabrosti javiti se....
MM i ja zelimo isto posvojiti, mislim da cemo do ponedjeljka konacno napisati molbu/zahtjev za obradu.
Bili smo u maticnom centru, tu su nam sturo objasnili sta da napisemo i da predamo.
Na pocetku su nam vec rekli da nema djece i da ima puno zahtjeva, misleci valjda da cemo odustati.
Imamo bioloskog sina od 2 godine, i godina ja 42, MM 37 i znamo da nismo bas neki odabir, ali ne mislimo odustati.

Price su Vam divne, daju mi snagu.

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo i nama je danas 3 sekin dodendan, a prije mj dana smo proslavili i 6 ti dodendan od F!
prekrasno je biti mama!

----------


## Shanti

Sretni dođendani, cijeloj obitelji!  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Velike su to već cure!  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Baš bismo trebali organizirati da se te sve naše velike cure (i poneki dečko  :Smile:  ) sretnu... puno vremena je prošlo...  :Heart:

----------


## DeDada

Sretni dođendani!

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala  :Kiss: 
Shanti mislim da je vec vrijeme da se ponovo vidimo  :Smile: 
saljem ti br u inbox, mislim da su nam se i brojevi pogubili

----------


## Shanti

> hvala 
> Shanti mislim da je vec vrijeme da se ponovo vidimo 
> saljem ti br u inbox, mislim da su nam se i brojevi pogubili


Krećemo u dogovaranje... :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------

